# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Klomp (Schiedam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Klomp

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Medisch Centrum Schiedam, Huisartsenpraktijk Klomp, Schiedam

Adres: Westerkade 24-A, Schiedam

Website: www.medischcentrumschiedam.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Klomp*

----------

